# Replacement cables for Soul SL150 head phones?



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

It came with two cables, the quality on both were rubbish, both only allow hearing on one side unless I hold the cable. I tried googling, but to no abail dod I find anything useful. 

I found this on the product page which I can't decipher: 1/8 in. (3.5mm) to 1/4 in. adapter

I assume that is important though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is an adapter....a female and male ends...the female end is for a 1/8" plug...the male plug is 1/4" and goes into a 1/4" female receptacle......


----------

